# Vertrieb für ALexRims



## Fiese Fresse (10. Juni 2002)

tach...

also schon vorab ich habe die suchfunktion ausprobiert , jedoch bin ich bei meiner recherche nur auf unendlich lange ähm..  "diskussionen" über dir vorzüge oder nachteile verschiedener felgenhersteller gestossen...

mich würde es jedoch interessieren ob es in deutschland einen importeur für die ALEXRIMS gibt an den sich mein händler wenden könnte... scheinbar ist es die einzige felge die allen ansprüchen zu genügen scheint...


danke schon mal


----------



## cdeger (10. Juni 2002)

Point!

Oder auch www.pointbike.de.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobsen (10. Juni 2002)

www.hoffmannbikes.de

da bekommst du sie auch gelocht.

greez

tobi

ps.
anrufen, nicht mailen. der beantwortet die nie und wenn doch, dann erst nach n paar wochen


----------



## tingeltangeltill (10. Juni 2002)

also bei mir hat er schon mehrmals schnell geantwortet, weiss garnet, was ihr habt!?


----------



## Fiese Fresse (10. Juni 2002)

Danke leutz dat ging ja schnell ...


----------



## Trialmatze (13. Juni 2002)

Also ich habe noch eine zu hause rumliegen. Wenn du Interesse hast, dann schreib mir ne mail an [email protected]

- DX 32
- silber
- 36 Loch


----------



## RockHopperTT (1. Juli 2002)

Hallo!!!
in der Letzten "Tour" (oje, jetzt hab ich mich geoutet-ja ich bin  auch rennradler...) stand drin, dass die Teile von "Sportimport" vertrieben werden. Auf deren Homepage bin ich die zwar auch nicht gefunden, aber Dein Händler hat vielleicht bessere Connetions.
Also bis dann,
Eike


----------



## Reini (1. Juli 2002)

oh nein 

Naja aber wie man sieht trinkst du gerne cola  (avatar) also sei dir das wieder verziehen 

@matze gelocht oder und gelocht ??


----------



## Trialmatze (1. Juli 2002)

@  Reini 

ungelocht. Da ist dann wenigstens der schöne Aufkleber drauf


----------



## tingeltangeltill (3. Juli 2002)

was haltet ihr von der Sun Single Wide? Kann man die auch lochen, dann wäre die ja schön leicht....ca 600 gr...


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Juli 2002)

Disc Only


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (3. Juli 2002)

ach ne  

ich überleg mir gerade auch hinten ne disc ranzumachen......


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. Juli 2002)

Hm jo hat auch was, brauchst nur nen Rahmen der das gut aushällt.

Hope Mini vorne, Enduro 4 hinten
oder
Louise vorne, Gustav M Hinten.

Außer dir is gewicht extrem wichtig, dan hinten auch die von vorne oder martha vorn und hinten...

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (3. Juli 2002)

ne ne......ich dachte eher an enduro 4 vorne! 
hinten kommt nur ein louise 2001 rein! die hat kein spiel......ich hab se jetzt an meinem CC Rad und da konnt ich gut mit backwheelhoppen........

am liebsten würd ich ja die grimeca mit 6 kolben vorne reinmachen  

vorne kann ich nie genug power haben.....


----------



## Reini (3. Juli 2002)

wie wärs mit einer metallstange die du immer zwischen die speichen gibst


----------



## Trialmatze (5. Juli 2002)

@ Reini

Warum haste eigentlich gefragt, ob meine Alex gelocht oder ungelocht ist?? Hast du Interesse. Hab jetzt nämlich noch eine gelochte herumliegen. 1a Zustand. Bei Interesse schreib mir einfach ne mail an [email protected]
andere natürlich auch


----------



## Reini (6. Juli 2002)

weil ich mir ein Ende des Monats ein HR zusammenstellen will eben mit einer gelochten DX32


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmatze (6. Juli 2002)

Na willste die gelochte haben?? Facts dazu findest du auch im Forum unter "Verkaufe" !


----------



## Reini (7. Juli 2002)

Ok danke ich werd schauen


----------



## Reini (7. Juli 2002)

kannst du mir bidde den link geben ich finds leider nicht unter der suche

greeeez 
reini
ps.: der schond einbissal zu ist


----------



## tingeltangeltill (7. Juli 2002)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=24099 bidde schön!


----------



## Trialmatze (7. Juli 2002)

@ tt² 

Ich danke dir, dass du den Link gepostet hast.  

@ Reini

Wie sieht's aus. Interessiert? Ich mach auch noch andere Pics von den Felgen, falls du ne andere Perspektive wünschst 
Sag mal bitte schnell Bescheid, da ich die Felgen bei ebay reinsetzen will. Wenn du aber sicher bist, dass du die gelochte nimmst, dann kann ich mir eine Auktion sparen.  Also ich denke mal, dass 40  für die gelochte Felge ok sind. 1. ist die nur nen halbes Jahr alt und 2. da sind auch keine Höhen- oder Seitenschläge drin! NP war eben 75 
Du kannst mir auch ne mail an [email protected] schicken!! 

Viele Grüsse
Matze


----------



## Reini (7. Juli 2002)

Hab dir gerade eine PM geschickt...bevor ich den Beitrag gelesen habe....


----------



## Daumenhebel (1. Oktober 2004)

Kennt jemand den aktuellen Vertrieb?


----------



## ph1L (1. Oktober 2004)

trialmarkt.de


----------

